# Galleries in LRB Exhibition



## bernphys (May 1, 2014)

I have a serial number inputted ok.

I have 19 images in the film-strip with 10 in the first gallery and 9 in the second gallery.

However only the 1st.Gallery shows up in the menu ??

Can you help me please.

Thank you


bernphys


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 2, 2014)

Matter dealt with via email. Serial number exchange made.


----------



## bernphys (May 3, 2014)

Yes ...perfect.

Thank you


----------

